# Logrite vs Peavey Cant Hook



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m in the market for a log rolling tool. Cant decide (pun intended) between a Logrite or a Peavey branded Cant hook. Wood vs aluminum, old vs new. I’ve used the aluminum Woodchuck and it’s quite strong but clumsy. I never bother with the Timberjack function. Just buck to the ground and roll when I can’t get all the way through without getting the chain in the dirt. Need something that’s fast, light, and durable. I’ve use the Woodchuck to roll a leaner before too. Wouldn’t be a primary function but might sway me towards one or the other.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

I like my woodchuck but I have lost 2 pins now even with their fancy cotter pin. I may have to get oldschool and use the bendable cotter pins.


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Dec 27, 2018)

A more objective comparison between my top 3 choices:

Peavey Manufacturing 48" Cant Hook | 8 lbs (shipping weight) | $80.10 $99.99 shipped
Logrite 48" Cant Hook | 9 lbs | $109 shipped
Woodchuck Dual | 9 lbs 11 oz (with jack) | $99 shipped
Since the lightest of the group is also the least expensive, I'm leaning towards the Peavey... can anyone talk me into one of the other options?

EDIT: Incorrect price on Peavey


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 27, 2018)

I love my Logrite tools. I have a few pickaroons, a 30" cant hook, and a 60" cant hook. Personally I wouldn't consider much else. They're super durable, well thought out tools with a great warranty. Also, that blue color has prevented lost tools on more than one occasion.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 27, 2018)

Which if these are made in the US of A and how about durability? Wood chuck is aluminum and no worry about breaking it or having to replace a wooden handle. I'm not that familiar with the other tools mentioned.


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Dec 27, 2018)

All 3 are US made with excellent warranties. The wooden handle is definitely a weakness for the Peavey although I suspect that neglect or mistreatment is the only thing that might break one. I keep my wooden handled tools inside unless they're in use and treat with BLO annually.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a bad tendency to over do everything so I could see myself abusing a wooden handle Peavy and breaking it. Not though improper use, just by putting too much pressure on it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 27, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Which if these are made in the US of A and how about durability? Wood chuck is aluminum and no worry about breaking it or having to replace a wooden handle. I'm not that familiar with the other tools mentioned.



Logrite made in NC. They're aluminum. I did break a pickaroon, or cracked the weld anyway. The pin roll pin held it together. It was a stihl branded one, so they could have told me to call stihl and deal with the warranty through them, but instead they asked for a picture of the failure and had a new one in the mail to me the same day. I was very pleased. I've used several pickaroons and cant hooks, and they're the best I've used to date.


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Dec 27, 2018)

I didn't read the fine print on the first site I priced the Peavey. Now all 3 are within $10 of each other... Aluminum is starting to "shine"


----------



## vonb (Jan 2, 2019)

What about LogOx?


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Jan 4, 2019)

Peavey just arrived from Sheldon Hill Forestry Supply. Very well packaged. The tool is substantial but light and the handle is hung with proper grain orientation for the work the tool will do. Welds look strong and prettier than I could have made them. 

It has a lacquer finish which I don’t love but I’ll use it as is for the season and decide later if it’s worth sanding and treating with BLO. Also might consider painting the working end of the tool with a fluorescent orange to keep the forest from eating it (strange how easily that happens). 

I’m sure any of the tools would perform well but this was the lightest and least expensive of the American made options I was considering. 

New Peavey Cant Hook with the rest of my hickory handles.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 4, 2019)

Ever since buying a couple of Logrite tools, I stopped painting things orange and switched to bright blue. Against leaves on the ground, blue stands out much better. Congrats on the new tool. A big cant hook is a great thing to have in your arsenal.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jan 5, 2019)

I think I would lose the lacquer finish and go BLO. That said, it won't get the same type of use as an axe or maul.


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Jan 6, 2019)

I’ll give Logrite a shot if the Peavey doesn’t perform as I want it to. Blue is an interesting choice. I recall learning that blue is an unnatural color in nature (water and sky not included). Makes sense that would be easy to find in the woods. 

I agree with Cope, this tool won’t get the use of a maul so I may just leave the lacquer for a while. I have a buddy with a massive stack of trunks we’re going to work through when the ground freezes. Should be a good test for the new tool.


----------

